# 라오스 신의



## booho

이 세상은 라오스 신의 기적으로 가득 차 있다.

라오스 신의 in here means > Laos God ? or there's another meaning ?

and this one ,  돌이켜 보면 모든 것이 다 나의 것이었다. 망가진 결 하나 망쳐진 발자국 하나하나까지 다 이유가 있었고 이르지 못한 무런가였고 내가 망설인 흔적이었으며,  살기 위해서 행복하기 위해서 온 힘을 다한 애달픈 흔적이었다. << what does this mean?

thank you


----------



## pcy0308

Hello @booho
Without much context provided, "Laotian god" seems to be the closest and the most plausible translation, as "라오스" is how the country Laos is spelt in Korean.

As for your sentence, there seems to a few minor typos: "이루지 못한" and "무언가". 

This is how it can be interpreted: "looking back now, everything was in my possession/everything belonged to me. Even a broken pattern of wood grain, a smudged footprint...every single thing came to be and happened for a reason; they were all what could and might have been; they were all the traces of my hesitation/indecisiveness; they were all the very poignant story/history of one's/my desperate attempt at life and happiness".

Hope this helps!


----------



## booho

Thank you so much !!


----------

